# Newbie



## aphis (Jul 16, 2009)

Hi all I'm here as am trying to find out as much as possible about mice and paticular breeds. I have kept mice before but only pet shop bought ones. I would like to be able to aquire some well breed and healthy mice as my oldest son has shown interest. So fingers crossed.


----------



## YakiNori (Jul 16, 2009)

Hey, welcome!

I'm new as well, but I can certainly tell you this place is full of information.


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

Hello, I think I have just had an email from you through preloved. Its reassuring to see you join here as it definatley shows an interest in researching the needs of the animals. I have put a thread today of the mice I will ahve available in the near future and I am planning to get some pics taken over the weekend if you are interested in any.

Welcome to the Forum

Ian


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi, Welcome to our forum


----------



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

heya  x


----------

